# few pics from today waxstock 2015



## supraGZaerotop

:buffer:Few pics from today waxstock 15



















































































my family wagon


----------



## Paul04

Is that yellow car a Nissan Cube?


----------



## Kerr

Thanks for the pictures. 

Everyone is posting pictures of things they've bought rather than the cars.


----------



## muzzer

Paul04 said:


> Is that yellow car a Nissan Cube?


Yes it is


----------



## bigalc

Great pics, thanks for posting.
gives the folks that have never been a wee insight to what it's all about


----------



## Mikej857




----------



## muzzer

That X5 was amazing


----------



## Mikej857

There were some fantastic cars and Id of hated to be a judge they were all winners in my book just for taking the time to get the cars ready with the shocking weather we've had this week it can't have been easy I know mine was filthy just from driving the 120 miles there


----------



## evogeof

Nice pics. Stole the one of my car thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Cheers for the pictures mate!


----------



## Starburst

Nice pics, I'm in two of them. :lol:


----------



## Danjc

muzzer42 said:


> That X5 was amazing


The wheels could of been doing with being a little bigger !!!!


----------



## Alex L

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Danjc said:


> The wheels could of been doing with being a little bigger !!!!


Just about right for my taste


----------



## Puntoboy

Nice photos


----------



## muzzer

Puntoboy said:


> Nice photos


Was that your Jag estate i saw?


----------



## Puntoboy

muzzer42 said:


> Was that your Jag estate i saw?


Certainly was  :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Puntoboy said:


> Certainly was  :thumb:


She is a biggie but very nice all the same, looked in good shape too :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

Puntoboy said:


> Certainly was  :thumb:


Good looking car and looked in great condition!


----------



## pantypoos

I'm in one of the photos!










and that's not a bored look, that's pure concentration!


----------



## Palmer02

Any more pics of the X5?


----------



## scoTTV6

Palmer02 said:


> Any more pics of the X5?


Also the Audi TT

Nick


----------



## Hereisphilly

These are my pics, including a sweet beading shot just as we were leaving, about the only consolation to the weather
If anyone wants the HDR full high res pics I can send em over, just drop me a PM

Quickly fired off a pic of mine before the heavens opened

















































































































































The beading at the end!


----------



## Kimo

Thanks for the pic, could have took it from the side without a missing grille though :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kimo said:


> Thanks for the pic, could have took it from the side without a missing grille though :lol:


Haha, if you hadnt have pointed it out I wouldnt have even noticed!
Cracking car btw mate


----------



## Kimo

Hereisphilly said:


> Haha, if you hadnt have pointed it out I wouldnt have even noticed!
> Cracking car btw mate


Cheers mate

Hmm, would say it's an air intake but the box is the other side -.-

Kinda flew off on my way and I ran over it


----------



## Soul boy 68

A stunning collection of pictures, wish I was there. :thumb:


----------



## Rollini

Cheers for the pic of mine  

People in the background always do a good job of spoiling pictures :lol:


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Thanks for sharing Images, good stuff all! :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Paul04 said:


> Is that yellow car a Nissan Cube?


Not sure to be honest mate. Was sparkling tho ;-)


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Well i might as well lol. £180 or so spent, great show, definatly going again. Wouldint mind entering my supra next year


----------



## Danjc

Palmer02 said:


> Any more pics of the X5?


Only a pic of one of the massive rims :doublesho


----------



## Palmer02

Cheers

Nice pics


----------



## chrisgreen

Finally got my pics uploaded to Flickr (still some organising to do, but at least they are all there to view):

https://www.flickr.com/gp/chrisgreen/7004vE

There's just over 100 pics in the album, so too may to post in-line in a post here.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Kimo

Nice pic of the mini there :lol: :lol:

Is it ok to nick the piccie of mine?


----------



## Puntoboy

Good pics Chris.

It only occurred to be earlier I only took a few photos... Too busy chatting!


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice Pics Chris


----------



## Kimo

Flol :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

Kimo said:


> Nice pic of the mini there :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is it ok to nick the piccie of mine?


Absolutely - go for it.


----------



## Carshine

What model is that grey BMW X? Can't remember seeing one of those with those headlights.


----------



## Puntoboy

It's an X5 I believe.


----------



## muzzer

chrisgreen said:


> Finally got my pics uploaded to Flickr (still some organising to do, but at least they are all there to view):
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/chrisgreen/7004vE
> 
> There's just over 100 pics in the album, so too may to post in-line in a post here.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


I spotted you just as you were doing that shot of the foyer filling up and so very nearly decided to photobomb it for giggles :lol:


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> I spotted you just as you were doing that shot of the foyer filling up and so very nearly decided to photobomb it for giggles :lol:


There's a mini photobomb by me if you can find it


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> There's a mini photobomb by me if you can find it


In Chris's pictures?


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> In Chris's pictures?


Yea -.-


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> Yea -.-


Were you wearing glasses at any time during the day? If you were i think i've spotted your mini photo bomb :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Were you wearing glasses at any time during the day? If you were i think i've spotted your mini photo bomb :thumb:


I was :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Kimo said:


> I was :lol:


*cough* mini pic *cough*


----------



## matt-rudd

Nice photos Nick, am I okay to steal the ones of mine?


----------



## Alfieharley1

muzzer42 said:


> *cough* mini pic *cough*


That picture Kimo is not slight photo Bomb. That smile is huge lol! I'm guessing Kartman may be one of the others?


----------



## Starburst

Scratch that, I managed to get myself in to four of Supra's pics, lol. Not intentionally I hasten to add.


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> That picture Kimo is not slight photo Bomb. That smile is huge lol! I'm guessing Kartman may be one of the others?


I pulled a better face after that but not sure who took that picture lol


----------



## kartman

Alfieharley1 said:


> That picture Kimo is not slight photo Bomb. That smile is huge lol! I'm guessing Kartman may be one of the others?


:wave: I think i am two along from Kimo


----------



## Alfieharley1

kartman said:


> :wave: I think i am two along from Kimo


Was you wearing a slims T-shirt mate?


----------



## kartman

Alfieharley1 said:


> Was you wearing a slims T-shirt mate?


I was indeed


----------



## Alfieharley1

kartman said:


> I was indeed


Spotted you and I think you spotted me lol - NY Yankee Majestic Baseball shirt.
Never realised who you was so never said Hi sorry Bud


----------



## Palmer02

Carshine said:


> What model is that grey BMW X? Can't remember seeing one of those with those headlights.


It's an X5m


----------



## Puntoboy

Any more photos guys? Only seen about half a dozen or some people post photos of the cars and not the stuff they bought


----------



## kartman

Alfieharley1 said:


> Spotted you and I think you spotted me lol - NY Yankee Majestic Baseball shirt.
> Never realised who you was so never said Hi sorry Bud


I may well have buddy, I was trying to put so many names to faces that I ended up thoroughly confused lol. No worries, there is always next time


----------



## gui.porto

Awesome !


----------



## Westy313

did anyone manage to get any more pics of my evo ?


----------

